# Zoas show off thread! Let's see some 👍



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks.

Hopefully this hasn't been done. If so please move or feel free to mod or delete.

Let's see some zoas! Include name if you'd like, however, I find most zoas just have made up names LOL.

If you'd like to include where, how much and if you're selling any mention it here. If you're selling please have people PM you as I do not wish to turn this into a "for sale" thread.

Now I'll show you mine. Show me yours 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You know the can of worms you have opened up?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

LMAO.

Good or bad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

If your posting pictures! Also post where you got it or if your selling frag!!! Cause people like me just eat them zoa up


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

here's my little collection going; i'm sure i'll be put to shame by alex or someone..LOL










-super sayans
-Fire & Ice
-Frost bites
-Christmas zoas
-armour of god
-Eagle eyes
-Red Hornets
-Gumball machine crackers
-Sunny D's
-candy apple red's
-fruit loops
-medalian
-kidd redds
-cheerios 
-radioactive dragon eyes


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I only have two types but I'll post


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

In a few months i'll be looking for some myself. Maybe you guys can frag some and sell them to me.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

ill post my crappy zoas since I have the pics at hand. They dont like my tank for some reason....and my tank is not BLUE for the Zoa colors to pop out so...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Leti - holy aiptasia!
Do something with that rock before it spreads to the other ones...


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

teemee said:


> Leti - holy aiptasia!
> 
> Do something with that rock before it spreads to the other ones...


I believe it's hydroids, not aptasia. But yes, do something with that rock before it spreads.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

it's hydroids

I was going to say something a month ago but she said she liked it!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Is not Apstasia, and thank you for identifying it, I will go do some research, Is on a complete detached little rock so I can toss it away. I will research on how to frag the zoas and get them out.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Letigrama said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is not Apstasia, and thank you for identifying it, I will go do some research, Is on a complete detached little rock so I can toss it away. I will research on how to frag the zoas and get them out.


Ok so I did a research- most positive is not Hydroids. They have long very wavy polyps that close up at night. very much like a GSP, but they have serrated arms.... 
Hydroids look like this, or they can be red but they look like a mini sea fan


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Raptors rainbow paly


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Red People Eaters*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Those are super cool! Love those colours!

Great stuff folks keep them coming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Devils armor aka Batman paly!!!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

TypeZERO said:


> Devils armor aka Batman paly!!!


update your site! LOLL i want those ZOANTHIDS! like CRACK!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

here some more teaser for you!!!

God of war


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Candy Apple Reds*


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

My so called Water melons a few months ago.
Since my LED fixture they have taken a hit. Too much light.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Got my only Zoa colony in my tank here. NEed ID on this too!

Two Zoas on this rock: 1st blue center and orange rings, 2nd majority green zoas.

ID!!!

Pics:







Vinoy


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

fury165 said:


>


fantastic picture!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> My so called Water melons a few months ago.
> Since my LED fixture they have taken a hit. Too much light.


love them!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Letigrama said:


> fantastic picture!


Thank you


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)




----------

